# 0 fertilisation any advice?



## joby1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,

I started my first cycle of IVF in November and was a slow responder to Menopur and Puregon. At EC last Friday, I was so happy as we were told that there were 16 eggs so it was a shock on Saturday when the embryologist called to say that none had fertilised - 8 eggs were immature, 2 were abnormal and the rest they thought should fertilise but didn't. DH's sperm is ok so I think they think it may be egg quality which is worrying but I don't have a proper follow up appointment until next year so I'm left asking questions such as is it anything I've done in the past (i.e too much booze and ****), is there anything I can do to improve the egg quality for next time etc etc.

Has anyone been in a similar position?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My love with my last IVF I had 8 eggs and only 1 fertilised. I too am a poor responder to the drugs. This time we had ICSI as they said they thought the problem might be the bonding between sperm and egg...they've not found anything wrong with either of us. ICSI is where they inject a sperm into the egg so you are much more likely to get fertilisation. Well of 6 eggs collected 4 were good enough to inject, all 4 took but by et day we had the best 2 transfered but the other 2 weren't good enough to freeze. I would definatley ask them about ICSI.
GOod luck and so sorry that you've had such bad luck but keep faith.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your situation...I have not been in the same place before but it occurred to me that you might want to discuss with them the possibility that your eggs may be difficult for the sperm to break into? This is common for some girls and ICSI can help. Might be worth bringing up with them in the New Year?

All the best - and don't give up!

Lukey

xx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Joby
So sorry to hear what happened you must be feeling devastated, Ive just had a second failed ICSI and am feeling so low.....your clinic definately will look at icsi for you next time sweetie and try to look at the positive, 16 eggs is fantastic even if only 8 were suitable for fertilisation - if you go for icsi next time you may well get an excellent fertilisation rate and go on to get that BFP!! Tons of luck.
sugary
xxxx.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Joby,

I am sorry about what happened. You say that 8 eggs were immature , does it mean that by having a couple of extra days on stimms this would not happen again? a question maybe to ask yor cons at the review. It may mean that you get a couple of eggs that are to ripe if you need to push the stiming , but it may mean more eggs ready.
I have heard that vit E and wheatgerm oil are excellent for quality of eggs. 
I took extra wheatgerm oil during IVF, and a month before, and I had 8 eggs and 6 fertilized ( one as too ripe and the other immature). I had a BFN but that was an implantation problem. 
Accupuncture is also good for both man and woman ( I sent my dh to accu for 3 cessions before ec, and on day of sample at ec, the motility was excellent inseatd of normal good , before.
At your review you must also push doc for anwers and ask indeed for further tests to check  maybe to see if icsi good idea? 
Having a good diet helps too, as it makes our body stronger and healthier , and it helps while on IVF, and it must also help the quality of eggs and sperm.
Best wishes,
Future Mummy


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Joby

I have just had my first IVF-also quite slow to respond (was nearly converted to IUI) but in the end got 4 eggs (yesterday) and have been told this morning that none have fertilised.  I didn't ask the embryologist at the time what the reasons could be but she said that the sperm and the eggs were fine but that the sperm hadn't bonded/attached at all to the outside membrane of the egg.  The next time we will have to do ICSI.
Devastating, isn't it?

x


----------



## joby1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your replies and support - it is such an ordeal to have to face and I just couldn't believe it when none of them fertilised. All your advice and support really helps so I will definitely ask those questions when I meet the consultant and just try and improve my diet and general health. I'm taking supplements and have been for ages and have also cut out a lot of the rubbish i used to eat - it looks as though I am going to have to give the red wine a total miss too next time...........

I've been having acupuncture for 2 months and have found that has helped me cope emotionally but it looks as though my eggs need physical help too!!!

Thanks again

XX


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hi girls,

Lotus flower, I am sorry about your result yesterday. At the review, blast the cons to get answers, and what will be done differently next time and why it did not work this time and what kind of tests can be done to improve your chances. Sometimes they need to be pushed. Sending you  

Sugary, sorry about your BFN. Yes it is emmotionally difficult. My BFN drained me. It has been 2 months. I am trying again end of jan. I certainly feel I need the time in between to recover physically and emotionally. It is only after 2 months that I feel normal again , in the sense that my stomach, and lower belly  don't give me pain . My AF is weird though this month. Was normal last month.I am sending you lots of   

Joby, until you start a new treatment , a couple of red wine glasses a week with a meal might actually help you relax. Do you know that in French hospitals , if you are not in for stomach problems of course, well they give you a tiny glass of red wine every evening. They are a lot of good stuff in it. The thing is not to overdo it, never more than a small glass a day as far as I am concerned, while relaxing with my french cooking and DH  , and of course nothing during treatment at all. I guess beeing French , there's no surprise!

Future Mummy


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Joby - I pm'd you....

Thanks Futuremummy....they can't give me a reason as to why nothing fertilised.  The eggs were fine (1 was immature) and the sperm was fine and they say they don't grade eggs so we are in the dark about that but there were hardly any sperm even on the egg so next time I will be having ICSI with a different protocol.  What other tests could they do and what else should I have asked?


----------



## dawnybabes (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi

If u look at my details U'll see our 2nd go we had zero fert.  We had no reason - eggs fine, sperm fine so they decided for ICSI for the next go and the result is now asleep upstairs.

Hope you get some answers

Dawn x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi 

I have sent u a pm as this happened to me in july this yr, we got 11eggs, dh sperm great on the day and for no reason they all failed to fert

feel free to pm me (anyone reading this if it happens to u too)

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Lotus Flower, I was really sorry to read your news. I know it's not much comfort now but the fact they said your eggs were fine hopefully means you'll get a better result with ICSI.

Good luck and take care, thinking of you  

CG x


----------



## Livi (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi- I can understand your situation.  I did my first round of treatment at the ARGC last month.  They collected 9 eggs, which was good after a previously high FSH reading, but all the eggs degenerated over night.  It was a huge shock and now I'm finding it very hard to stay positive until we try again in Feb.  I'd really appreciate any advice or any success stories from people who had the same thing happen but then went on to produce a good egg/s and a successful birth.  My mum had an early menopause at 40 and so that could be a reason for the high FSH but with diet and acupuncture that has come right down.  We ended up doing ICSI as the sperm slowed down a bit.  I feel so disheartened and really want to stay positive so any good news or help would be very welcome.


----------



## MummyBear10 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have recently gone through our first privately funded cycle of IVF. We were given 5% chance of treatment working due to very low AMH (2.49) but then I went on to respond really well to the drugs producing initially 12 follicles and then 6 mature eggs. Out of the 6 mature eggs none fertilised. All of the 6 eggs looked fine to the embryologist and sperm was fine but for some reason the sperm did not penetrate any of the eggs.

I am just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of reasons why sperm would not penetrate eggs when all is 100% fine with sperm? I have my follow up consultation on 16th March and I want to go armed with as much knowledge as possible as I know they will be pushing me towards DE. We cant afford to try ICSI as well as Egg Donor and I want to have all the information and evidence I can to help us to make an informed decision.

They keep harping on about my AMH but I responded so well to treatment and also I know a lady with exactly the same AMH as me who had 3 fertilised eggs from ICSI and who also has them back on board, she is also 5 years older than me so I am not listening to the AMH doom story any longer!

Please PM me if you have any experience or knowledge of little swimmers not making it into eggs


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Hun, sorry ur cycle has not got any further but sometimes u have to have ICAO, in your case this is hat should be tried next as you responded well. Sometimes the sperm just can't not get through the hell of the egg. One lady had 21 good eggs 0 fertilised, went on to another cycle, had ICAO and they fertilised.

Good luck for your next cycle.

Lisa
Xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

There was a lady on the Babycentre website who this happened to and I believe that a reason was never found either.  Like Lisa has said, maybe it is the shell of your egg and perhaps next time ICSI would work for you.

Good luck.

x


----------



## Fingerscrossed23 (Jan 12, 2011)

We have just experienced the same, sorry to hear you too. 14 good eggs did not fertilise for us. The dr said it was either the enzymes in the end of the sperm or the 'shell' of the egg being too hard. There was nothing we could do. We also paid privately and I'm dreading finding out how much ICIS is at my clinic. I'm completely devastated and want to turn back time to have had ICIS instead. I think it's rare, but sometimes they just don't fuse, doesn't make you feel any better though. Hope you get some answers, I've done loads of research on the Internet about it, but no clear answers.


----------

